# URGENT NEED: McIntosh MC431 service manual



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi guys. 

My McIntosh MC431 has been giving trouble for quite some time now. It's been sent to a repairer but I need the service manual or at least the page with the schematics.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! 

Nick


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry nick ,
i haven't been able to borrow a scanner , but i could take some pic's on my phone and up load them or email them to you .. 
i will post a few below to see if they would be good enough?


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

some more


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Yuri, you're a legend! I didn't want to bother you again in TA but these will do fine, I think! 

Thanks a lot dude!


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

Necrobump, anyone still have this service manual?


----------



## Soytidma (Aug 26, 2013)

I need mcintosh mc431 service manual too,Anyone have ???


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

Soytidma said:


> I need mcintosh mc431 service manual too,Anyone have ???


George Meyer AV - Services

That is the only authorized repair center for McIntosh.

They are pricey but use only original parts.

They might be able to help you with a service manual. Otherwise I would contact McIntosh directly.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Soytidma said:


> I need mcintosh mc431 service manual too,Anyone have ???


Pm me.


----------



## Soytidma (Aug 26, 2013)

n_olympios said:


> Pm me.


Thank you for your help
[email protected]


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

I need it as well guys...

[email protected]

Thanks...


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

I thought I had it.. but I only have pictures from a service manual, and they are kinda bad. If you haven't gotten a copy I can send it to you.

So I am too looking for a copy for the service/repair manual, if anyone got it.

torbjorn dot jorgensen at gmail dot com


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

ugnlol said:


> I thought I had it.. but I only have pictures from a service manual, and they are kinda bad. If you haven't gotten a copy I can send it to you.
> 
> So I am too looking for a copy for the service/repair manual, if anyone got it.
> 
> torbjorn dot jorgensen at gmail dot com


Well kindly send them over then, I'm trying to get a hold of it from the official distributor if i get it I'll share it here and oh btw I've got a McIntosh mc 420 service manual in pdf if anyone needs that.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHUSTON (Jun 19, 2014)

i also would like to find a MC431 service manual. i have a MC420 service manual


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

There is very little difference in the MC420/431/440 service manuals.If you have one you can pretty much use it for the others.The only real difference is the part numbers on the board from one to the other.
There is no trouble shooting info in any of them.They are basically schematics and parts layouts.I just use the 440m manual for all of them.I cant even remember which ones I have because the rest have been stored away for so long.


----------



## Wadester (Jun 13, 2015)

I just bought a MC 431 off eBay. Can anyone tell me the correct fuse? The owner's manual I downloaded didn't address it, but says it pull like 67 amps at full load. The used amp came with a 50 amp fuse, which I assume worked as it wasn;t blown, but it would be nice to know the correct size.

Thanks


----------



## WishfulThinking (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm bringing this post back from the past... My beloved MC431M of 20 years has finally died. Popping sounds starting coming from one channel, and then a few minutes later, no output from all channels and the power guard light is always on.

Would anyone with pics or a scan of the MC431 (or MC420) service manual please share?
Thanks!


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a service manual for the MC431. I have it printed out so I'm not sure how to send it to you unless you want me to take pics from ipad and text to you. 

I can look on my computer to see if the file is there.

Let me know, I have several of them.
MC431/420
MCC444
MC427
MCC222


----------



## WishfulThinking (Jan 14, 2017)

Marky said:


> I have a service manual for the MC431. I have it printed out so I'm not sure how to send it to you unless you want me to take pics from ipad and text to you.
> 
> I can look on my computer to see if the file is there.
> 
> ...


Ooooh, exciting! I had a typo in my post (now corrected) - my amp is an MC431M. A PDF from your computer would be ideal if you can find it. Many thanks for the offer!


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't have the MC431M service manual. I know they are similar units but they are different in some regards. No environmental EQ pins and of coarse not wired for the meters.
I can send you what I have.

P/M me and will figure out what to do.


----------



## nicksri (Jan 4, 2018)

I live in Bangkok Thailand. My MC431 stops working with powerguard light staying on. I can't find a service manual here in Thailand. If anyone has a service manual for MC431, please help to send it to me. I will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## inline_phil (Jun 16, 2014)

yuri said:


> sorry nick ,
> i haven't been able to borrow a scanner , but i could take some pic's on my phone and up load them or email them to you ..
> i will post a few below to see if they would be good enough?


Images are now gone 12-2021]. Can you please repose them? I'm about to tackle a recap and a service manual would come in very handy.
AtDhVaAnNkCsE


----------

